# How much to rent a basic place in El Gouna



## globalteach (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi guys

Can anyone give me an idea how much it would cost to rent a basic(ish) one bedroom place in El Gouna for two adults.

Possibility of a job in El Gouna but would need to know the cost of a rental before being able to tell whether it is a goer.

Any information would be great.

Also what would be the chances of renting in Hurghada and driving. This would need either a car rental or purchase I guess.

Any advice appreciated

Thanks


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

minimum rent in el gouna for a basic 1bed apartment this excl basics such as washing machine etc I would say is around 3500le a month possibly 4000le a month. El gouna is expensive, it is possible to commute from hurghada everyday but then you will have to buy or rent a car again around the same maybe up to 3000le a month?Rent in Hurghada is A lot cheaper than el gouna

Can I ask what the job is, as I see your name is global teach? If you are going teaching in the school they should provide accomadation


----------



## globalteach (Jul 27, 2011)

Cutiepie

Thanks for the information.

I have taught English for a while now but this job is not in teaching, I wish it was.

May try for some private tutoring to make up my money if I have to.


----------

